#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητούνται μηχανικοί

## pervoi

Ζητούνται νέοι μηχανικοί(τοπογράφοι, αρχιτέκτονες, μηχανολόγοι, πολιτικοί), κάτοχοι μεταπτυχιακού τίτλου, διπλωματούχοι για μόνιμη απασχόληση σε τεχνική εταιρία.

*Προαπαιτούμενα:*
ΓνώσειςAutoCADAdobe ( Photoshop , Ilustrator )MicrosoftOfficeΑπαραίτητη η γνώση Αγγλικής γλώσσας
Για επικοινωνία στείλτε βιογραφικά στο e-mail: cv@pervoi-group.gr (Παρακαλούμε επισυνάψτε στο βιογραφικό σας και τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας)

----------

